# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Tưng bừng khai trương – Rộn ràng lên đường mùa phượt cùng Vinaphuot.vn

## vinaphuot

Vinaphuot.vn là website chuyên cung cấp đồ leo núi, đồ phượt xe máy và phụ kiện chuyên dụng dành cho dân phượt, đam mê dịch chuyển và du lịch bụi.  

Vinaphuot ra mắt đúng vào thời điểm mùa phượt đang đến, là thời gian các phượt tử đang lên kế hoạch phượt bụi cho mình. Cùng đồng hành với các phượt tử, đồng thời chào đón sự kiện khai trương, Vinaphuot.vn mở tháng khuyến mãi đặc biệt – Tháng 4 mùa phươt – mùa khuyến mãi.  
Cụ thể, các phượt tử sẽ được sắm đồ tưng bừng và được tặng kèm các phần quà “CỰC SỐC” & “CỰC THIẾT THỰC”

Nhận ngay phần quà trị giá 25K ( Bạn có thể chọn một trong các sản phẩm như: móc đa năng, khăn đa năng, áo phản quang) với đơn hàng trên 200K.Nhận ngay phần quà trị giá phần quà trị giá 60K ( một trong sp: khăn rằn, áo Việt Nam, bọc điện thoại chống nước) với đơn hàng trên 500KNhận ngay một đôi găng tay xe máy trị giá 100k Với đơn hàng trên 1.000.000 đồng. 
Và rất nhiều ưu đãi cho khách hàng khi tham gia chương trình khai trương cùng Vinaphuot.
Chương trình khuyến mãi tháng khai trương áp dụng đến 30/4/2014.
Vinaphuot – Feeling together – Phượt an toàn và có trách nhiệm!
Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
Website: http://vinaphuot.vn/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/vina.phuot
Hotline: 0168.992.7861 / 0989. 215.369

----------

